# THE METAL THREAD (Metal Enthusiasts Only, Please) (Take 2)



## Ether's Bane (Nov 26, 2013)

Original thread (2009? Fuck, how my tastes have changed since then)



			
				original OP said:
			
		

> I figured a general metal thread would be great for talking about our favorite bands and genres.
> 
> What kinds of metal are you guys into? My favorite metal sub-genre is symphonic metal, and I also enjoy power metal and thrash metal. I got into metal through classic 70's - 80's heavy metal, and I still listen to a number of those bands. I'm also slowly getting into melodic death metal, too.
> 
> ...


Amberian Dawn
*Avantasia
Black Sabbath*
Black Tide
*Children of Bodom*
*DragonForce*
Firewind
*HammerFall*
*Helloween*
In Flames
*Iron Maiden*
*Judas Priest*
Megadeth
*Metallica*
Motörhead
*Nightwish*
Ozzy Osbourne (not a band, but I like his stuff)
Queensrÿche
Rhapsody/Rhapsody of Fire
Sabaton
Scorpions
Skid Row
*Slayer*
*Stratovarius*
*Tarja* (solo career)
Testament
Wintersun
*Within Temptation*
*Yngwie Malmsteen* (not a band either, but his stuff is great)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 26, 2013)

My favorite sub-genre of metal would definitely be progressive metal. After that I also listen to a lot of Doom Metal, Folk Metal, Thrash Metal, Avantgarde Metal, Sludge Metal, and classic Heavy Metal. To a lesser degree I also enjoy Death Metal and Power Metal. The only genre I really haven't been able to get into is Black Metal, and excepting a few bands (Blut Aus Nord, Agalloch), I really can't stand most Black Metal.

The bands I consider to be my favorites tend to be a blend of several different sub-genres. (Opeth, for example, blends death metal and progressive metal quite perfectly. Agalloch blends folk metal with doom and black metal and sounds beautiful.)

List of metal bands I like (absolute favorites bold):



Spoiler: List



*Agalloch*
Alcest
Apocalyptica
Animals as Leaders
Ayreon
Black Sabbath
Blut Aus Nord
Cult of Luna
*Devin Townsend*
Diablo Swing Orchestra
*Dream Theater*
Eluveitie
Ensiferum
*Gojira*
Iron Maiden
Judas Priest
Kamelot
Karnivool
*Katatonia*
*Mastodon*
Megadeth
*Meshuggah*
Metallica
Motörhead
My Dying Bride
*Neurosis*
Nevermore
Nightwish
*Opeth*
Pain of Salvation
Sonata Arctica
Stratovarius
*Strapping Young Lad*
*Tool*
Týr
Unexpect
*Wintersun*


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm not much for caring about genre, but I do have a few favourite metal bands. There's probably a slight bias towards prog metal, but it's neither conscious nor personally significant:

Agalloch
Arch Enemy
Doomhawk
Fair to Midland
Mutiny Within
Oomph!
Praxis
Primus
Rammstein
Slipknot
System of a Down
Wolverine

Also, I like some industrial bands that kind of meander in and out of metal territory as they please:

Dope Stars Inc.
Marilyn Manson
Nine Inch Nails

If you disagree with my categorising any of the above as metal I...don't care.


----------

